# cuillerée, cuillérée - orthographe et prononciation



## epinephrin

nf : cuiller, cuillère,
*nf : cuillerée*

Bonsoir, je me pose des questions sur ce mot, pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas d'accent grave sur le premier e de cuillerée?
et pourquoi y a-t-il un e final ? Alors que la plupart des substantifs féminins se termine par é, comme le mot liberté.
Merci


----------



## Kaitchou23

Bonsoir,

- il n'y a pas d'accent car cela vient de la prononciation :
on dit "cuillère" *[kɥijɛr]*
mais "_cuillèrée_" serait trop difficile à prononcer,
c'est pourquoi on prononce* [kɥijere]* *on écrit donc "cuillerée"*
→ remarquez qu'on n'écrit pas "_cuillérée_" car l'accent n'est pas nécessaire, le "e" étant suivit d'un "r"

Pardon si c'est un peu compliqué... :S

-Ce mot fait partie des nombreuses exceptions des noms féminins en "ée"
Parfois ils se terminent "é" et parfois en "ée" (une des lois compliquées de la langue française !)
Tous les *noms féminins exprimant un contenu* se terminent en "ée"
une pellet*ée* (c'est le plus courant)
une assiett*ée* 
et donc une cuiller*ée* 



Pour plus d'explication sur l'orthographe des noms féminins en "ée" :
[…]
- http://www.dictionnaire.exionnaire.com/que-signifie.php?mot=-ee

Les exceptions sont si nombreuses qu'il y a des règles dans tous les sens ! Le mieux est de lire beaucoup pour connaître l'orthographe des mots ^^


----------



## epinephrin

Merci beaucoup Kaitchou23, quand je décompose cuillerée ça fait : cui - yé - rée or l'accent é et bien là pour nous rappeler qu'il ne s'agit pas de la phonème e "eu".


----------



## CapnPrep

Kaitchou23 said:


> → remarquez qu'on n'écrit pas "_cuillérée_" car l'accent n'est pas nécessaire, le "e" étant suivit d'un "r"


Remarquez qu'on peut aussi écrire _cuill*é*rée_ pour indiquer la prononciation [kɥijeʀe]. Mais il y a une autre prononciation en deux syllabes [kɥijʀe] ou avec un schwa [kɥijəʀe], correspondant à la graphie _cuill*e*rée_. Il y a sans doute des gens qui prononcent [kɥijeʀe] et à qui on a appris à écrire _cuillerée_, ce qui crée une exception orthographique inutile.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je prononce quant à moi le schwa, donc [kɥijəʁe].

Quoi qu'il en soit, je n'avais encore jamais rencontré la graphie _cuill*é*rée_ et je ne savais pas qu'elle était acceptée. On peut toutefois remarquer qu'elle est récente puisque le TLFi – qui ne mentionne d'ailleurs pas cette orthographe-là – dit ceci :


> À ce sujet, _cf._ Dupré 1972, p.  575 : ,,La prononciation populaire [kɥijeʀe] ne paraît pas conforme à  la graphie de l'Académie, qui ne met pas l'accent sur le premier _e_``.



En outre, la 8e édition du dictionnaire de l'Académie n'indiquait que _cuill*e*rée_…


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> le TLFi – qui ne mentionne d'ailleurs pas cette orthographe-là [_cuillérée_]


En fait, si, mais dans des exemples cités pour illustrer d'autres mots vedettes :

_L'huile d'olive est excellente contre la constipation à la dose d'une cuillérée à bouche le matin dans du lait chaud _(Duq._ Plantes _1974). [s.v. _olive_]
J'avalai coup sur coup des cuillérées de soupe épaisse, brûlante, remplie d'adorables légumes... L. Daudet, _Les Morticoles_, 1894, p. 23. [s.v. _adorable_]
_Deux commères piochaient dans un plat de  tripes (...). Les coudes sur la table, elles se faisaient de mutuels  salamalecs pour une cuillérée de sauce_ (Huysmans,_ En mén._, 1881, p. 31). [s.v. _salamalec_]
Mais il faut dire que dans le reste du TLF il y a environ 70 exemples contenant _cuillerée_ ou _cuillerées_… La décision de l'Académie française de ne plus signaler dans son dictionnaire cette graphie de toute évidence majoritaire laisse perplexe.


----------



## Kaitchou23

Sauf votre respect, je suis persuadée que cuillerée n'accepte qu'une seule orthographe, l'écrire avec un accent sur le premier "e" est une erreur.
aucun dictionnaire ne mentionne "cuillérée" et c'est loin d'être la graphie "majoritaire" !

Il n'y a *qu'une seule façon de l'écrire, c'est cuillerée* ! ^^"


----------



## Maître Capello

Kaitchou23 said:


> aucun dictionnaire ne mentionne "cuillérée"


C'est ce que je pensais aussi jusqu'à ce que je lise la 9e édition du dictionnaire de l'Académie (cf. le lien donné par CapnPrep : _cuill*é*rée_).


----------



## CapnPrep

Kaitchou23 said:


> aucun dictionnaire ne mentionne "cuillérée" et c'est loin d'être la graphie "majoritaire" !


J'ai bien dit que la graphie majoritaire était _cuillerée_. Mais l'autre forme n'est pas fautive ; à part le dictionnaire de l'Académie, on peut encore mentionner le Petit Robert et le dictionnaire WR, qui acceptent les deux graphies.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

J'ai trouvé cette explication dans le dictionnaire du Centre National de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales(CNRTL):



> *Prononc. et Orth. :* [kɥij(e)ʀe]. Au sujet de l'anc. prononc. [kyjʀe] de l'initiale, on peut faire les mêmes rem. que pour _cuillère_ y compris pour la prononc. vieillie et pop. [kœjʀe]. On peut ajouter que contrairement à _cuillère,_ Land. 1834 ne donne plus pour _cuillerée_ l'anc. prononc. En ce qui concerne l'_e_ intermédiaire, il est muet ds Fér. 1768, Fér. _Crit._ t. 1 1787, Land. 1834, Besch. 1845, Fél. 1851, Littré, _DG,_ Barbeau-Rodhe 1930, Dub., _Pt Lar._ 1968; il est prononcé [e] fermé p. harmonis. vocalique ds _Lar. Lang. fr._ et à titre de var. à côté de [ə] ds _Pt_ Rob. et ds Warn. 1968. À ce sujet, _cf._ Dupré  1972, p. 575 : ,,La prononciation populaire [kɥijeʀe] ne paraît pas  conforme à la graphie de l'Académie, qui ne met pas l'accent sur le  premier _e_``. _Cf._ aussi Mart. _Comment prononce_ 1913, p. 165 qui condamne la prononc. [kɥijε                ʀe] dans laquelle la 2esyll. est anal. de _cuillère._


----------



## CapnPrep

djweaverbeaver said:


> J'ai trouvé cette explication dans le dictionnaire du Centre National de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales(CNRTL):


Maître Capello avait déjà trouvé et partagé ce même lien et cette même citation dans son post #5. Il convient de ne pas parler du « dictionnaire du CNRTL » puisqu'il y a en fait plusieurs dictionnaires numérisés hébergés sur ce site. Presque tous les liens fournis jusqu'ici dans ce fil vont vers le site du CNRTL.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

J'ai un peu l'impression d'être un extraterrestre car je prononce *[kɥijɛre] !*


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais non, Lacuzon, tu n'es pas un extraterrestre !  Ta façon de prononcer ne me choque d'ailleurs pas vraiment (sauf si bien sûr on écrit _cuillérée_ ).

En tout cas, ces différentes prononciations sont facilement réconciliables avec l'orthographe standard _cuillerée_ alors qu'elles ne le sont pas du tout avec _cuillérée_. Accepter les deux orthographes comme le _Petit Robert_ est une chose, mais la position de l'Académie qui ne mentionne plus que la nouvelle est parfaitement absurde.


----------



## CapnPrep

La forme _cuillerée _ne correspond régulièrement qu'aux prononciations avec _e _muet ou schwa. Les autres locuteurs, qui prononcent [e] ou [ε], peuvent se plier à cette graphie qui pour eux est irrégulière, ou alors noter leur propre prononciation comme cela leur est permis. Sachant toutefois qu'on ne doit en aucun cas écrire _cuillèrée_, étant donné les règles concernant l'emploi de l'accent grave.


----------



## epinephrin

Je suis content de voir que mon thread porte au débat. :

CapnPrep





> Sachant toutefois qu'on ne doit en aucun cas écrire _cuillèrée_, étant donné les règles concernant l'emploi de l'accent grave.


Que veux-tu dire par là? pourquoi ne pourrais-je pas dire ou écrire "cuillèrée" ?

Maître Capello





> ces différentes prononciations sont facilement réconciliables avec l'orthographe standard _cuillerée_ alors qu'elles ne le sont pas du tout avec _cuillérée_.


Je ne vois pas en quoi _cuillèrée_ est conciliable avec la graphie cuillerée, il n'y a qu'une façon de prononcer cuillerée cui - yeu - rée avec un schwa.


----------



## Maître Capello

epinephrin said:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi _cuillèrée_ est conciliable avec la graphie cuillerée, il n'y a qu'une façon de prononcer cuillerée cui - yeu - rée avec un schwa.


Quand vous écrivez « _cuillèrée_ », parlez-vous de la prononciation [kɥijɛʁe] ou de la graphie _cuillèrée_ ?  Quoi qu'il en soit, il n'y a certainement pas qu'une seule façon de prononcer _cuillerée_ ! Nous en avons déjà listé quatre ([kɥijəʁe], [kɥijʁe], [kɥijeʁe] et [kɥijɛʁe]), mais il y en a encore quelques autres, notamment [kyjʁe] et [kœjʁe]. En bref, ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce terme est actuellement prononcé de bien des manières et qu'il serait malvenu de les condamner. La graphie standard avec ‹e› sans accent est donc bien préférable à celle avec ‹é› puisqu'en français ‹e› peut se prononcer [ə], [e] ou [ɛ] selon les cas, tandis que ‹é› se  prononce toujours [e], hormis les rares cas que les rectifications  orthographiques cherchent justement à supprimer.


----------



## CapnPrep

epinephrin said:


> pourquoi ne pourrais-je pas dire ou écrire "cuillèrée" ?


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit : Tu peux dire _cuillèrée _(c.-à-d. prononcer le mot avec [ɛ]), mais la graphie « cuillèrée » n'est pas conforme aux principes de l'orthographe française. La lettre ‹è› est possible dans une syllabe non-finale uniquement si la voyelle suivante est un ‹e› muet.


Maître Capello said:


> ‹é› se  prononce toujours [e], hormis les rares cas que les rectifications  orthographiques cherchent justement à supprimer.


‹é› se  prononce souvent [ɛ] dans les mots dérivés à partir d'une base en ‹è›. Tu as dit une fois toi-même que « certaines personnes prononcent [ɛ] le ‹é› de _sécher_, _séchons_ et _séchez_ », mais il n'est pas question de toucher à l'accent aigu de ces formes. On est dans exactement le même cas de figure avec _cuillérée_.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Prenons un cas similaire, comment prononcez-vous j'ai erré ?


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> ‹é› se  prononce souvent [ɛ] dans les mots dérivés à partir d'une base en ‹è›.


Oui, effectivement.


> On est dans exactement le même cas de figure avec _cuillérée_.


Pas tout à fait, car l'orthographe standard de _sécher_ a un accent aigu tandis que celle de _cuillerée_ n'en a justement pas. Pourquoi vouloir changer cette orthographe ? En tout cas, je ne vois rien qui puisse justifier de vouloir changer _cuillerée_ en _cuillérée_. Si cette dernière orthographe n'est pas incompatible avec la prononciation en [ɛ], elle me le semble toutefois avec la prononciation en [ə] ou la prononciation sans voyelle [kɥijʁe].


----------



## CapnPrep

On est d'accord : ceux qui ont un ‹e› muet dans ce mot devraient continuer à écrire _cuillerée_, quoi qu'en dise l'Académie française. Pour les autres — et il serait utile de savoir combien ils sont, par rapport aux premiers —, cette graphie est inadéquate : un ‹e› dans ce contexte (graphique et morpho-phonologique) est obligatoirement muet. Je ne vois pas d'inconvénient à ce que ces locuteurs écrivent _cuillérée_.

On peut comparer l'histoire de la graphie _asséner_, qui a semble-t-il une petite longueur d'avance sur _cuillérée_ : TLF, Ac. 9, Lar.

*Ajout :*


CapnPrep said:


> La décision de l'Académie française de ne plus  signaler dans son dictionnaire cette graphie de toute évidence  majoritaire laisse perplexe.





Maître Capello said:


> la  position de l'Académie qui ne mentionne plus que la nouvelle est  parfaitement absurde.


Vérification faite, c'est encore une fois la numérisation incomplète du CNRTL qui nous a induits en erreur. Le dictionnaire de l'Académie mentionne bel et bien les deux graphies, _cuillérée_ en première position (comme dans le Petit Robert) : « *CUILLÉRÉE* ou *CUILLERÉE* n. f. »


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Le dictionnaire de l'Académie mentionne bel et bien les deux graphies, _cuillérée_ en première position (comme dans le Petit Robert) : « *CUILLÉRÉE* ou *CUILLERÉE* n. f. »


Me voilà rassuré.


----------



## Nanon

Lacuzon said:


> Bonsoir,
> J'ai un peu l'impression d'être un extraterrestre car je prononce *[kɥijɛre] !*


On est deux ! 

Je ne vois pas de justification étymologique à ce que l'on écrive _*cuillerrée,_ mais cette graphie aurait au moins le mérite de refléter notre prononciation !


----------



## Lacuzon

Merci, c'est sympa, je me sens moins seul !


----------

